# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Pigeon de biset handicapé

## lyla.belle@hotmail.fr

Bonjour, 

J'ai trouvé il y a quelques temps un pigeon de biset dans la rue près de chez moi (Charente); il ne pouvait pas voler. Je l'ai donc pris pour le protéger des chats sauvages. Un mois plus tard, une sorte de tumeur s'est détachée du haut de son aile.
4 mois se sont écoulés depuis, j'essaie de l'entraîner tous les jours à voler, je l'entends régulièrement battre des ailes aussi. Mais je crois désormais qu'il ne pourra plus voler, il n'arrive pas à lever assez son aile. J'ai essayé d'interagir le moins possible avec lui, même si ça n'est plus très utile aujourd'hui, sachant qu'il ne peut plus survivre dans la nature.

Aujourd'hui mis à part le vol il va bien, il est en bonne santé. Je n'ai pas une belle vie à lui offrir, il est en intérieur et seul, cela fait déjà suffisamment longtemps que cela dure. J'ai essayé de contacter plusieurs associations, mais n'ai eu que des retour négatifs, si ce n'est pas de retour..

J'en appelle donc à vous, j'espère de tout coeur pouvoir trouver une solution pour rendre ce petit heureux.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide !

----------


## Ioko

Bonjour la "tumeur" que vous décrivez n est elle pas liée a une fracture de l aile ?

Vous pouvez contacter le refuge de lapalomatiste,c est en Espagne mais elle organise des covoiturages

----------


## lyla.belle@hotmail.fr

Je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il a eu à l'aile finalement, mais je ne pense pas qu'une chose comme ça puisse se détacher suite à une fracture, si ?

J'ai contacté lapalomatriste, mais il est difficile d'obtenir une réponse.. j'espère donc ici trouver une solution alternative pour lui trouver vite une vie un peu plus agréable..

----------

